# scrollsaw question, motor size.



## Lons (27 Feb 2016)

I have a cheapie scrollsaw which I'm seriously thinking of replacing and have been reading with interest the threads re Hegner and Axminster etc.

I am however somewhat confused.

the new Axi EX16 and EX 21 are tempting though I like the cast iron construction of the Hegner multicut 2S however the Axi models list the motor as 320 watt which in my book is approx 0.5 HP while the Hegner say* "1ph (230v) 0.1kw"*. How can 100 watts = 1 HP or am I reading it wrongly?

Does that sizeable power difference matter on a saw that's cutting relatively thin materials?

Bob


----------



## Claymore (27 Feb 2016)

..........


----------



## NazNomad (27 Feb 2016)

1ph is 'single phase', not 1 horsepower.


----------



## Lons (27 Feb 2016)

NazNomad":b46us6ur said:


> 1ph is 'single phase', not 1 horsepower.



#-o #-o 

Bl**dy hell, I knew that. One too many glasses of wine with my dinner. Either that or I'm dyslexic.


----------



## Lons (27 Feb 2016)

Claymore":1out5mya said:


> Hi Bob,
> I have the AXMINSTER TRADE SERIES AWFS18 SCROLL SAW and it has a 120w motor and is easily powerful enough to cut anything..... I cut 20mm Corian and 1" Oak etc for my Intarsia's on mine with no problem and i have the power turned down too. So 320w must be like sticking a V8 on one!
> 
> Cheers
> Brian


Thanks Brian

I used a Hegner many moons ago and don't remember it being under powered which is why I thought I might be missing something obvious (which I was  )

Wonder why Axi put such a powerful motor in to their new models?

Where do you get 20mm corian from btw, the standard stuff I've used in the past for kitchens is only 12mm.

Bob


----------



## Valld (27 Feb 2016)

One of the questions I asked in another thread was regarding the differences between EX and Hegner motors. Hegner 2s and se and quick all have 100w motors, the EX series all have 320w motors. My Riobi 1600 has a 120w motor and most of the saws on the market are with motors in the range of 90-120 watt. I suspect that the EX motors are not 320w, this must be a mistake. From what I've learned about scroll saws the parallel link machines (EX, dewalt, some Delta's) are more efficient than parallel arm saws (all the rest, including Hegner and all the cheap saws) because of the different construction and the need to move less mass, please correct me if I'm wrong. The things are getting more complicated when we consider that different saws are using also different types of motos - some are brushed, some are induction, some are AC motors, some DC..... To make it even more complicated some manufacturers are claiming the input power of the motor, others the output power, but we do not know which one.... Here we need an experienced motor engineer to get familiar with all different scroll saw motors on the market and give us a expert opinion. The good news is that I never heard anyone complaining from underpowered scroll saw, the question is which one has more durable and long lasting motor.


----------



## Lons (27 Feb 2016)

Got some homework to do I think. The Axi ones show in stock on line but not in my local store yet. I'm not in a hurry so will wait and inspect one as soon as they are in.


----------



## martinka (28 Feb 2016)

Valld":1a73nrez said:


> the question is which one has more durable and long lasting motor.



There are some older Hegners around, and I never heard of any complaints about motors. Our friend Bryan, who sadly is no longer with us, used his Hegner daily, and I believe his saw was bought in the 1980s. I recently replaced the single speed motor on mine with a 10 year older variable speed motor. There was nothing wrong with the single speed motor, I was just in a position to be able to change it to variable speed, and I had no qualms about using the older motor. ChrisR's Hegner is long in the tooth, and I think Scrimper's is too. Chippygeoff's is newer, but has done a lot of work in a short time. Considering the proven motor, and the much smaller number of moving parts in the saw, the Hegner might be the better choice in your situation. I'm not saying the Hegner is the better saw as I've never even seen an Excalibur, let alone used one, but the Hegner has definitely proved its reliability.


----------



## AES (28 Feb 2016)

I think it's a bit too easy to get hung up on motor power on scroll saws (and on lots of other tools too). 

It's obvious that there are different measurement standards - input, output, no load, etc, etc, but whatever power rating shown on the data plate I've never had any of the 3 scroll saws I've owned running out of power - PROVIDED the blade was sharp and I wasn't pushing too hard (which you soon learn).

I suspect it's a bit like "my car's got more HP/PS than yours, so mine must be better" or, back in the old days of HiFi, "my amp's got more Watts than yours has, so it's louder/better".

Of course any tool must have a certain amount of power to do the job but beyond that level the real answer is, I think, the same as the R-R car salesman's famous reply to the "how many HP?" question - "Sufficient Sir".

Personally I've never heard of a scroll saw running out of power, not even a real cheapo.

AES


----------



## NazNomad (28 Feb 2016)

I've never had a scroll saw run out of power, but the motor on my SiP used to get really hot (until it burned out).

In contrast, the motor on my Delta barely gets warm.


----------



## Alexam (28 Feb 2016)

Never realised you had a RR Andy. Very nice.


----------



## Claymore (28 Feb 2016)

..........


----------



## AES (28 Feb 2016)

QUOTE:
..... aye Reliant Robins are lovely motors Malcolm! 9-) .....
UNQUOTE:

Yup, especially on corners!

AES


----------



## scrimper (29 Feb 2016)

I have 3 motor powered scroll saws including a Hegner, a British made Diamond and a cheapo model and have never experienced any lack of power issues with any of them. 

It's always best to buy a saw with an induction motor rather than a universal series wound motor if you want quiet vibration free running. Universal or carbon brush type motors are easier to speed control but they are often harsh running and do tend to wear out more, Induction motors are practically 'bullet proof' and usually outlast the machine they are fitted in, they are also very quiet and vibration free emitting a reassuring gentle 'hum'. a few machines do use carbon brush motors but personally I would avoid them.


----------



## beganasatree (29 Feb 2016)

hi Brian,
Please explain the meaning of 9-).I cant work it out.

Peter.


----------

